# What could i overclock to?



## Getparanoid (Apr 30, 2012)

so i have a 3.40Ghz processor and i am wanting to know what i could get if i overclock my CPU. Also what is needed for over-clocking and what are the dangers..?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nobody can answer your question as it has a lot to do with what equipment you have which you havent told us about.

And overclocking isn't an exact science.

Please tell us your specs including make and model of power supply.


----------



## Getparanoid (Apr 30, 2012)

Make: ASUS

Processor: Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40 (8 CPUS)

Memory: 8192MB RAM

MotherBoard: ASUSTEk CM6630_CM6730_CM6830

Video: NVIDIA GeForce GT 530 w/1024MB

HDD: Seagate ST32000641AS 2000GB @ 7200 RPM

I have no clue what power supply i have


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Your PSU is the most important component when overclocking along with a decent cooling solution. If you haven't got a good quality PSU, don't attempt an overclock as it puts a lot of stress on components and a low quality PSU will not cope with the demand.

Looking on Asus's Website I see your PC is a pre-built OEM spec machine with only a 300w PSU. So don't try overclocking unless you upgrade your PSU. OEM spec PSU's are notorious for being low-quality.

OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As Johnny1982 has correctly pointed out you have an oem system which will have the normal cooling and has a low quality piece of junk power supply. These both mean you should not overclock otherwise you will get problems.

Your BIOS is most likely locked which means you wont be able to change the settings needed to overclock succesfully.


----------

